
Comments on Cross-Device Tracking [pdf] - j_s
https://cdt.org/files/2015/10/10.16.15-CDT-Cross-Device-Comments.pdf
======
j_s
_Cross-device tracking can also be performed through the use of ultrasonic
inaudible sound beacons. [...] When a user encounters a SilverPush advertiser
on the web, the advertiser drops a cookie on the computer while also playing
an ultrasonic audio through the use of the speakers on the computer or
device._

